# breeding time of dubia roaches



## Lukeg28 (Jul 7, 2009)

How often do dubia's roaches lay? and how long to they take to lay?


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

Dubia Roach Caresheet

link to care sheet i followed they do take a quite a while to establish and grow dont feed to many off to quick or your colony will really suffer.
i have my colony in a 60 litre rub but still doesnt produce enough to feed my ackies on just these still have to top up their feeds with crickets and locusts.
hope this helps what ever you do make sure rub or tub is ventalated properly or it will be way to humid which may kill some of the colony plus big chance of mold.


----------

